# And We Thought It Was The Government We Had To Worry About...



## mosaix (Feb 15, 2011)

Perhaps we should be looking closer to home...

Watch out, your lover may be cyberstalking you - tech - 14 February 2011 - New Scientist


----------



## sloweye (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Menion (Feb 15, 2011)

That happened to me! my ex (for a reason) stalked me on all the usual internet chat sights, facebook, bebo, myspace, youtube and constantly checked my internet history, and whenever she could my phone. And I can truthfully say I never did the same. Sick if you ask me.


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 16, 2011)

mosaix said:


> Perhaps we should be looking closer to home...
> 
> Watch out, your lover may be cyberstalking you - tech - 14 February 2011 - New Scientist


 
I've already figured out the perfect solution.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 16, 2011)

The perfect solution being... a remote control for girlfriends? Complete with mute button? 

Thaddeus is single, for reasons inexplicable. Ahem.


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 16, 2011)

thaddeus6th said:


> The perfect solution being... a remote control for girlfriends? Complete with mute button?
> 
> Thaddeus is single, for reasons inexplicable. Ahem.


 
No way! I'd never suggest that. My solution is to stay away from them al together. That's quite easy for me because I'm too busy working and studying anyway.


----------



## Menion (Feb 16, 2011)

Stay away? but what about the perks you get by having one?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Feb 16, 2011)

Not really all that surprising. People are sneaky, underhanded, jealous, and in general not to be trusted. Still, I really don't have anything to hide on my computer. *Shrugs*


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey hey hey, men are crazy cyberstalking weirdos too you know!


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 16, 2011)

Every single day
Every single way
Every single day, every single way
I'll be watching you.


----------



## nixie (Feb 16, 2011)

I take it your letting us know The Police are watching Every Breath you Take


----------



## sloweye (Feb 16, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Hey hey hey, men are crazy cyberstalking weirdos too you know!



_Cyber_stalking... right... just don't look out your window, this bush doesn't give much cover.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Eep! Wondered why the dog was sniffing round out there.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, sorry. maybe a bath would have been a good idea first


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 17, 2011)

Another solution wold be to take off into space or build my house at the bottom of the ocean. Those are two of the solutions I've come up with. Anyway their both obsurd. That's to hide me from society as whole not just women or men. I don't need to socialize. I'm fine staying by myself. Anyway socializing just means another chance for me to do something wrong. There is another option most people wouldn't consider that doesn't involve hurting others...


----------



## J Riff (Feb 17, 2011)

If you don't want to be hacked (by the cops or other bad guys)- don't connect to the net. And cover your windows with tinfoil, otherwise you can't stop them, firewalls are a joke.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Feb 17, 2011)

This is an interesting issue. Thanks for posting this thread!

Personally, I've never seen the need to spy on or track the movements of my girlfriends. First of all, I'm a firm believer in the Bill of Rights, secondly, I'm not jealous or possessive by nature and, thirdly, the last one was so clumsy and obvious about the fact that she was cheating that an imbecile could figure it out. It made for easy stages to end the relationship. Anyone _that_ dumb, selfish and inconsiderate has no place in my life.

However, respect for the privacy of others was not a belief shared by my ex. There was ample evidence that she did cyberstalk me and had rifled through my filing cabinet when I wasn't home. My experiences would corroborate the basic assertions of this article. 

As we all know, the issue at hand is not how technology is inherently threatening, but how human nature and its passion for control abuses the technology to enable evil.


----------



## Deathpool (Feb 17, 2011)

J Riff said:


> If you don't want to be hacked (by the cops or other bad guys)- don't connect to the net. And cover your windows with tinfoil, otherwise you can't stop them, firewalls are a joke.


 
Why do you say that firewalls are a joke? I understand the inner workings of this type of thing because I build software. What a firewall does is monitors the ports for intrusions and if it detects an intrusion than it blocks the intrusion. It's a port filter. The one thing that will stop them is cryptography. What cryptography does is scrambles the data so the data can't be recoqnized. To decrypt the data requires the encryption key. I use 256 bit encryption when I encrypt since it's the strongest. A standardized encryption method must be used for encryption to be strong. You heard me right. The firewall blocks intrusions. Any program language that can be used for socket program has a code for stopping the traffice through that certain port. I don't know how much you about this area, but Firewalls are one of the security measures one must take. There are other ways to gain access to a computer other than through the internet. To say that firewalls are useless is contradicting security experts, technitiions and network engineers. I looked at your profile and you're a writer. I don't know how much you know about security, but I can tell you that I know for a fact that I have no vulnerabilites that can be exploited. In my Kasperky Internet Security includes a vulnerability scanner.


----------

